# Denon Receiver Issues



## Corvus1987 (Jan 17, 2010)

My dad recently got a sony blu ray player and wanted to hook it up via HDMI to the receiver and then HDMI to the TV. The problem is that when playing a blu ray the audio is set really high and the audio can't be changed from the receiver or anywhere else for that matter. Any thoughts? 


Thanks.


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

When you say the audio is set really high do you mean the volume level or do you mean the pitch of the audio.


----------



## Corvus1987 (Jan 17, 2010)

The volume itself and even though the volume changes on the display for the receiver, the actually volume doesn't change.


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

Sounds like a receiver problem. Does a normal dvd player have that issue?


----------



## Corvus1987 (Jan 17, 2010)

Haven't tried a dvd player, but i'm guessing it's the receiver. Actually we had a dvd player connected with component cables and that worked fine. Now with the HDMI from blu ray to receiver it's having problems. So might be the receiver.


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

you can try those component cables on your blue ray player.
Do you have the blue ray hdmi plugged into the receiver, then out going to the tv?

I have my hd tv hooked up so all devices go into the tv, then it has a tv audio out to the receiver so what ever audio is playing on the tv(be it the cable, or blue ray) the sound goes to the receiver when I select tv speakers or receiver speakers on the television


----------

